# How many and what fish?



## Seglespaan (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, 

I currently have 5 golden cloud minnows in a 5 gallon tank and will be upgrading to a 22 gallon shortly so am looking for some stocking advice as well as temperature etc.

I'm planning on getting another three minnows and then maybe 8 Zebra Danios.

How much more if any can I add?

I'd maybe like a few larger fish, but i also like Neons and Pearl / Celestial Danios.

Can all of these fish live happily at 22 Degrees?

Also my Golden Clouds are in a cold tank just now, and I know that a sudden change in temp would be bad news but would it be possible to slowly increase the temp to 22 Degrees over time with just the minnows in the tank and then ad more fish after that? Even if it was a degree every week or more?

Any other suggestions of fish would be welcome, something with a bit of colour would be lovely but I realise the brightest colours are generally in tropical fish.

Thanks


----------



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

Check this page out- it was a big help to me...

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

Not only will it tell you how many, based on your tank size and filtration, but it will give you warnings as to which species are compatible with which, and how many of each you should have. Very cool.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Seglespaan (Sep 26, 2012)

That's a great wee page, very useful indeed.

i can see myself playing with that a lot,

I'm currently looking at 

8 Zebras
8 Golden Clouds
8 Clestail Danios
8 Neons
5 Barbs

Marginally overstocked so I'll need to play a bit more.

Thanks


----------

